# Suche Emblem fürs Steuerrohr



## singletrailer67 (5. April 2010)

Suche ein RM-Emblem aus Metall oder als Aufkleber für mein Element.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. April 2010)

frag mal bei bikeaction an, die haben sicher welche auf Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (6. April 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> frag mal bei bikeaction an, die haben sicher welche auf Lager.



Danke für den Tipp!

Habe ich gerade gemacht....


----------



## Knuut (7. April 2010)

Hi, sag mal bescheid, wenn Du was bekommen hast.

Gruss


----------



## singletrailer67 (7. April 2010)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hi, sag mal bescheid, wenn Du was bekommen hast.
> 
> Gruss



Hi Knuut,

nee, hab ich leider nicht. Die Jungs haben sich gemeldet...ich muss direkt über einen RM-Händler bestellen. Da ich nicht wirklich einen um die Ecke habe, würde ich mich wieder auf eine Antwort aus dem Forum freuen.

LG
Stefan


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. April 2010)

wenn du für nötig hälst 2x Porto zu zahlen dann kann ich dir eins besorgen.
Schreib ne PN!


----------



## singletrailer67 (8. April 2010)

Ich such noch....


----------

